# Brine egg to adult.. How to?



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

I have searched the internet. Even called egg dealers, Ok, didn't call, sent emails. The best info I got was use their packaged goods... That isn't economically feasable. These little buggers have to be able to be raised cheaply and simply. How do you guys do it?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I thought we were going to need a ton of BBS at first. We bought a 6g vial (~$5) from the LFS. The instructions say 1 tablespoon, but this is way too much for the small fry. We switched to 1 capful from the vial and will increase as the babies grow.

This article was helpful.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/manage...p_Hatchery.html

I like the proportions of your tank. I think a breeder type tank is better suited for piranhas than the shape of a standard 55 gallon. I have not found a breeder tank over 40 gallons, though.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Google "raising brine shrimp".

Frozem may be a better alternative or at least a good backup plan.


----------



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I know frozen makes just as much sense, but I am a science guy, so if I can do something myself along those lines, I would prefer it, and I'm sure eating a live brine shirmp is a lot more fun and tasty than something that has been in a freezer and thawed in a cup of hot water.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

actually i prefeer hamburger from the frozen food section than killing the cow and making it myself but hey to each thier own.


----------



## vyouravi (Jun 17, 2006)

Malok said:


> actually i prefeer hamburger from the frozen food section than killing the cow and making it myself but hey to each thier own.


----------

